# When to separate doeling from her brother



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

My Nubian babies will be 7 weeks old tomorrow. The buckling is already mounting the doeling!  At what age can they make babies themselves? Should I be separating them at this point? I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw him acting bucky. :shocked: Also at what age do you wean? I was thinking at 12 weeks? Thanks


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

They hit the ground trying to mount each other it seems. Some bucks may be able to reproduce as early as 3 months, does I think maybe as early 5 months. Not for sure exactly. I split the bucks off once they are weaned.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks. Phew, good to know doelings can't get pregnant until 5 months. They will be separated long before then. When I wean them off their Mamma I will have a pen for doelings and one for the bucklings. I'm thinking they will be old enough by 3 months to get a long with out nursing and just eating grain and hay. They are eating grain and hay pretty well now. I hope I have it figured right!


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

I would seperate then as soon as you wean them. They can (but not commonly) get pregnant as early as 12 weeks. If you have a way to separate them I would. Peace of mind is a wonderful thing


----------

